# Learning to draw Horse/dogs. Critque it please.



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have just started learning to draw horses and dogs ans just started shading them in. I would love to hear your comments and views and critque on this artwork. 


i have only been shading in for 2 days so my artwork can still improve. anyways here the pictures are.

These photos are not very good quality bcos they were taken from my webcam.
these photos have been mirriored as it was taken on webcam.

Hope you like them and i would love to hear the truth.




















Thanks


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are very good! Would you like to try and practice with my dog and horse?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Like the dog


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually the truth is those are VERY good for beginner's drawings. You seem to have a natural understanding of proportion and expression, and that is a huge part of making a drawing look appealing and natural. In fact the foal's head particularly is lovely, expressive and life-like.
Keep drawing, keep observing and also look at other art work, what appeals to you, and see if you can understand how the artist achieved whatever it is you like about the picture. That's not cheating or copying, that's learning something and your technique will always be unique and your own.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, thanksss. i can give your horse and dog ago, but will not beable to promise anything.



thanks guys, that really made me smile


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are really good, especially if you are just starting!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

They are good! If you keep practicing, you could be really good!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow thanks, this has really inspired me moree.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Good! Keep it up.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

**** jadee xx


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Lovely! 

My tips: pay attention to the detail. You've got a great thing going on with the body proportion. But pay close attention to where the shadows and light sources are. You want to try and not make your outside lines visible. Because in real life there are no lines. It's just where one tone meets another.

I'd love to see more and if you ever need anything to practice with, let me know


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for your help.


----------

